# Fet natural or medicated



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all I'm back on the road again with a non medicated fet all natural   hope u lovely ladies are all doing good xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck for your cycle.

I had 2 medicated fets -both bfn. 

Triggered natural - and bfp

so for me nstural def the way to go


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran thanks for your reply & congratulations on the bump, I'm quite nervous now back Tomo for bloods just to check my estrogen is rising if so transfer next week as my follie is now ready feel blessed to have my daughter through icsi this would make us complete  xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck. You getting scanned too?

Fingers xd. 

X x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran just done my ovrielle 💉 et is Thursday with 1 5 day blast I'm so so nervous for some reason xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations.  And good luck for thursday. Hope frostie thaws well, and you have a smooth transfer. But if it makes you feel any better I didn't have the smoothest transfer ( it was pretty hellish in fact    -v painful and was delayed so I had full bladder and I have nerve damage etc so I think I widdled on the dr    ) but my little fighter still stuck. So don't stress even if not prefect transfer.

X x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran thank u so much 
I have never felt the transfer before & this will b my forth one 😮 lol... Hoping I don't feel this one either was really uncomftable with needing a wee once had to get off the bed to go... Whoops... How's your pregnancy going? Did u do the injection on your natural cycle? Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope it's a fourth smooth transfer for you.

I had pregnyl trigger rather than ovitrelle which goes into muscle rather than under skin and had my mum with me who is a retired doctor so she did it. I do all my clexane etc injections myself and would've done I/m pregnyl if nec. 

Keeping fingers xd.

it's quite interesting how different clinics do things differently.  I had transfer of  my 5d blast 7 days after trigger not 6 ( triggered on tues, transfer following tues )

X x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran thanks hun, I know it is funny how all clinics are diff just can't imajine a natural cycle working 4 me for some reason :/ my 22month old will keep me very busy through this 2ww although I was testing well early with her & watching the Line getting darker & darker was exciting ... How long is it till the injection leaves your body? Mine had gone 7days after last time xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't test it out. I only show hcg in urine once over about 150-200 ( I get neg hpt at 112 pos at 200+ ) so don't rely on them. I prefer to wait till 15dpo so 10 d post transfer and test then on bloods. I don't do serial bloods either as if 1st result good no evidence any less likely to m/c. You are more likely to m/c if hcg under 100 tested at 14dpo so 9 days post 5dt. So can't help re trigger but there is a formula to calculate it but should out your system by 7-10 days, depending on amount of hcg.

The 2ww is in some ways easier with a little one as time always flies. However I am finding the pregnancy a lot harder as can't rest when I want etc. 

Good luck X x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran - awww bet it is hard being pregnant with a small child my hubby works away too so I'm alone a lot  My teenager is great help tho ... How long u got left? Thanks so much for the well wishes I'm expecting to hear tomo a time for Thursday et xx xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Great your teenager can help out. It must be brilliant having your son on board  

I'm 22w so another 17 to go ( will be c section at 39w ). Will get easier once I stop work middle of dec .don't get me wrong - I am over the moon to have got here and so far so good. But everyone kept telling me a singleton pregnancy would be much easier thsn twins and so far..... Fingers xd there is a less dramatic conclusion as was an emergency c section due to HELLP syndrome  

I hope all goes well on Thursday. Is dh around to help out during your 2ww? 

I hope ds has another sibling to help out with soon


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran- right I'm now on the 2ww! Eeeek.... My 1st frostie didn't survive the thaw so iv had 2 back as advised good quality but not excellent  never said any grades! Bloods are a week on sat so will see what this cycle brings xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Big hugs. Hope you're hanging in there ok. Good luck for next sat.

X x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mierran- Thankyou I'm 3dpt 5dt today & since they have been back im feeling so tired had the slightest pink spot day after transfer & yesterday  not feeling positive at all for this 1 with it being natural xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Look at it this way - every natural pregnancy is , well,  natural ......

and, as I said, I had 2 neg med cycles,  and a pos on my natural. And  am now 23 weeks......

so it can and does work.

and don't worry re some spotting. Shows everything is nice and juicy in there 

Big hugs, and be kind to yourself. It doesn't matter how many 2ww you have had. It doesn't get any easier.

x x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks mierran I know u are right hun, I know Iv been lucky in the past & feel totally blessed 4 that, found this the hardest of the 2ww I'm worrying cause I can't get a min rest with my little munchkin she's so active xx


----------

